# IF someone changes his Work Permit, what will happen to his dependents on DP?



## forester (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi, i would like to get some info.

My husband has work permit and I am on dependent pass. 

Now he is planning to change his company, so he has to apply for another work permit. 
So what will happen to my dependent pass ? 

Am i supposed to go back to India till he gets his new work permit and then apply for my DP ? 
or 

can I stay back and we apply together for his WP and my DP ?

or can i stay back and wait for his WP and then apply for my DP ?

How long will it take for the entire process ?

Thank you.....


----------

